# ISO cost friendly fondue



## cookingwithdana (Feb 16, 2010)

My sister gave me a fondue pot for Christmas. I've never had fondue before but I would like to try. I've been watching some videos of people making the cheese fondue sauce. I've looked in the super market and the liquor store to see how much it would cost me to make. It can be quite costly. I remember watching a video of Nigella Lawson making fondue and when I went to see how much the liquor was that she used. I was shocked to see that a very small bottle was 25 dollars. Does anyone have any recipes or tips to keep the price down.I live in Canada so food tends to cost more here then in the states. I should also say that I've seen the package fondue's in the store and I want to try and make it myself. 

Thanks for all your help,


----------



## Selkie (Feb 16, 2010)

I use a medium sized box of Velveeta as a base (about $6.00) and add an ounce or two of milk or cream, and a few ounces of real cheese to boost the flavor, and often finish it off with a can of Rotel (canned tomato/chili/salsa kind of thing) for a Mexican cheese dip fondue with cubed French Bread, or slices of Baguettes.

Another fondue that I've always liked, as long as you're not a vegan, is heated oil with cubed meat, usually a trio of beef, chicken and pork cut to bite size.


----------



## Bigjim68 (Feb 16, 2010)

Vetliner from Austria is one of the typical fondue wines and is not overly expensive.  I generally use Gruner, around $12 here/ bottle.  Good cheeses have gotten rather expensive recently.  Raclette is a very good melting cheese, and is around $11/pound.  Don't know about domestic Canadian cheese, but IMO any good domestic aged swiss cheese would work.


----------



## velochic (Feb 16, 2010)

Cheese fondue *can* be expensive.  I'm not sure what liquor you were looking at, but I usually just use a dry white wine in mine.  I can buy a 4-pack of small bottles of pinot grigio for about $6US, and then the Gruyere and Emmentaler, which are the two cheeses I use (it's pretty classic) are a total of about $10US.  So, usually I can make it for about $12 (unless we drink the rest of the 4-pack ).

That's not too bad, but it doesn't include the cruidite, breads, ect. that you want to dip.

No offense to the pp, but Velveeta and Ro-Tel is chip dip for football games, not fondue.  Fondue is altogether a different, almost sensual dining experience, IMHO.  (That being said, I hope you have someone to share it with. )


----------



## Andy M. (Feb 16, 2010)

Fondue is NOT an expensive dish.  Check out this site http://www.gofondue.com/fondue_101.htm for good info on the basics.  Try the basic cheese fondue recipe.

Dry white wine appropriate for fondue and for drinking with the fondue can be had for $10 US.  Look for an inexpensive chardonnay, chablis or sauvignon blanc.  

You should be able to find a small bottle of kirsch, a cherry flavored liqueur, for not a lot of money.  You need the wine for a fondue but could skip the kirsch if it was too costly or hard to find.


----------



## Janet H (Feb 16, 2010)

I'm with dana on this one...  I think that making a cheese fondue (which is one of my favs) is expensive.  The basic recipe calls for emmanthaller, gruyere, white wine and kirsch, plus some garlic and nutmeg.  The cheeses are expensive in my neck of the woods. the wine is less concerning however.

Here's my recipe and estimated costs:

1/2 lb emmnathaler
1/4 lb gruyere
1 T flour
2 cloves garlic
1 1/2 medium dry white wine
pepper
pink of nutmeg
3 T Kirsch
salt to taste 

The cheese for this dish would cost me around 8 bucks.  You can get cheaper swiss, but you can't skimp on the gruyere as it's an integral part of the flavor of this dish.  The wine (assuming I have to buy a bottle) would be another 6 or 8 dollars.  The kirsch is the cheap part.  Almost any cherry brandy will do and it's pretty cheap.  Also the bottle will last forever.  Add a loaf or two of crusty bread and this looks like a 15 - 18 dollar adventure to me...

But it's soooo tasty - the occasional splurge is worth while.


----------



## jennyema (Feb 16, 2010)

cookingwithdana said:


> I remember watching a video of Nigella Lawson making fondue and when I went to see how much the liquor was that she used. I was shocked to see that a very small bottle was 25 dollars. ,


 
The liquor you are talking about is Kirsch and you can just leave it out.  I agree that it's pricy.  Dont use regular cherry brandy.  It doesn't taste anything like kirsch.  Your fondue is not supposed to taste of cherries.

You need to melt the cheese in dry white wine, but you can use any inexpensive dry white.  I use whatever I have on hand, usually Mezzacorona pino grigio, which is $11 for the ginormous bottle.

It is very important to use *good* cheese in a cheese fondue, because, after all, the cheese is the whole point of the dish.  Gruyere or Comti and Emmenthal are usually used in traditional swiss fondue.

Spend your money buying decent cheese instead of $$ alcohol.


----------



## Selkie (Feb 16, 2010)

velochic said:


> ...No offense to the pp, but Velveeta and Ro-Tel is chip dip for football games, not fondue.  Fondue is altogether a different, almost sensual dining experience, IMHO. ...



"Cost Friendly" is the operative phrase I was responding to. I could have said, "Get yourself  3 lbs. of Gruyere," but at $16.00 per pound, I don't call that very "friendly."

When I was married and we were raising 2 children, $10.00 to $15.00 for an evening meal, including fondue, was considered cost friendly. I suppose it's all a matter of financial perspective... $25,000 per year gross income for a family of 4, or $75,000 per year each, for one couple.


----------



## velochic (Feb 16, 2010)

Selkie said:


> "Cost Friendly" is the operative phrase I was responding to. I could have said, "Get yourself  3 lbs. of Gruyere," but at $16.00 per pound, I don't call that very "friendly."



Well, Gruyere isn't $16 per pound and it only takes 1/2 lb. to make a decent-sized fondue meal.    When I buy a wedge of Gruyere for fondue, it usually only costs me about $4 - $5.  The emmenthaler is actually even a little less. 

But trying to say that melted Velveeta = Fondue is just, well it's kind of funny that anyone considering themselves a "foodie" would suggest something like that.

I'm sorry I offended, but saying Velveeta and Ro-tel is fondue is kind of offensive, too, ya know.  Just be honest and say, "You can't make real fondue without spending some money on good cheese" rather than suggesting something like Velveeta.


----------



## jennyema (Feb 16, 2010)

velochic said:


> Well, Gruyere isn't $16 per pound and it only takes 1/2 lb. to make a decent-sized fondue meal.  When I buy a wedge of Gruyere for fondue, it usually only costs me about $4 - $5. The emmenthaler is actually even a little less.
> 
> But trying to say that melted Velveeta = Fondue is just, well it's kind of funny that anyone considering themselves a "foodie" would suggest something like that.
> 
> I'm sorry I offended, but saying Velveeta and Ro-tel is fondue is kind of offensive, too, ya know. Just be honest and say, "You can't make real fondue without spending some money." Period.


 
I agree entirely.

I like the velveeta rotel thing but that's a chip dip, really.

A true swiss fondue is real swiss cheese melted in wine, thickened with a bit of flour and flavored with garlic, nutmeg and kirsch.

Good quality swiss cheeses like gruyere and emmenthal are available in most big supermarkets and though in a gourmet store you might be able to find gruyere for $16 a pound, you can find decent cheese for half that in the supermarket.

Its really not that pricey and makes a delicious and special meal.


----------



## ChefJune (Feb 16, 2010)

> 3 T Kirsch


 This is the expensive culprit.  And to tell you the truth, I don't like it in fondue, because for my mouth, it gives the fondue a metallic taste.  I just leave it out!


----------



## GrillingFool (Feb 17, 2010)

Buy the package of prepared fondue cheese from the deli area and enjoy!


----------



## Bigjim68 (Feb 17, 2010)

I don't think that I would buy a prepackaged fondue mix unless I knew exactly what was in it.;  In general, prepackaged cost is greater than the sum of its parts.  The flavor ingredient in fondue is the cheese, and to some extent, the wine.  If I were to prepare fondue on a budget, I would use good domestic cheeses,  Around here, Boars Head is good, and some store brands are pretty good.  Buy it at the deli, taste it, and purchase in the block, not sliced.  There are some good white wines available at less than 10 bucks a bottle.  If you purchase from a good wine vendor, they will spend a lot of time helping you.  The remainder of the bottle would go on the table.  I do not use Kirsch.


----------



## Andy M. (Feb 17, 2010)

ChefJune said:


> This is the expensive culprit.  And to tell you the truth, I don't like it in fondue, because for my mouth, it gives the fondue a metallic taste.  I just leave it out!



Around here, it can be had for around $10. per 750ml bottle.


----------



## jennyema (Feb 17, 2010)

Andy M. said:


> Around here, it can be had for around $10. per 750ml bottle.


 
Wow.  I've never seen it that cheap even in Europe.

I paid $25 for my last bottle.


----------



## GrillingFool (Feb 17, 2010)

I've had both packaged and made at home... by someone who learned how to do it right... and the packaged is a pretty darn close match.
Amazingly enough, some packaged foods are quite acceptable, even if we foodies don't want to admit it. Especially for people who aren't as into cooking as some of us are.

(By golly, I had TUNA HELPER last night and it was good!)
(OK, I used canned salmon, and made a saute of onions, peppers, garlic,
mushrooms and white wine, then added some pecorino romano cheese...
LOLOLOLOL)

But seriously, if the OP is looking for acceptable, easy fondue, a good quality 
packaged one is not at all bad.
IMHO, YMMV of course.


----------



## Andy M. (Feb 17, 2010)

jennyema said:


> Wow.  I've never seen it that cheap even in Europe.
> 
> I paid $25 for my last bottle.



ARROW brand kirsch at the NH state liquor store.


----------



## gabagoo (Feb 17, 2010)

PC brand makes a good packaged version... add a little wine and rub the pot with garlic. I have also tried doing it with the cheeses and kirsh and it is very expensive and very time consuming. 
Thepackages as said previous work and taste quite similar to the labourious task of gratingall that cheese. 

I love chesse fondue but feel it is just so bad for you...lol


----------



## kadesma (Feb 17, 2010)

I just found one at Trader Joe's I bought it for the simple reason it was made with a beer instead of wine..I added a little garlic and nutmeg and was pleased with the flavor..Seems to me, make it yourself but do NOT differ with someone who chooses to use one already made. There is nothing wrong with already made. We all need to realize that young mothers working moms want the best for their family just as we do..Give them  the respect they deserve for how hard they work..Just because I like and enjoy from scratch, doesn't make any better than they are..It just tells me I have more time.. 
Foodie, maybe, maybe not I just love making my family happy and that is what counts.Never apologize for what you enjoy, just look at your families face's that is all you need.
kadesma


----------



## Andy M. (Feb 17, 2010)

Here in MA liquor stores carry little airline bottles of many different liquors, brandies, and liqueurs.  They contain 50 ml of the booze and are a good size for a recipe you want to try.  For three tablespoons, you'd need two little bottles.


----------



## Bigjim68 (Feb 17, 2010)

kadesma said:


> I just found one at Trader Joe's I bought it for the simple reason it was made with a beer instead of wine..I added a little garlic and nutmeg and was pleased with the flavor..Seems to me, make it yourself but do NOT differ with someone who chooses to use one already made. There is nothing wrong with already made. We all need to realize that young mothers working moms want the best for their family just as we do..Give them  the respect they deserve for how hard they work..Just because I like and enjoy from scratch, doesn't make any better than they are..It just tells me I have more time..
> Foodie, maybe, maybe not I just love making my family happy and that is what counts.Never apologize for what you enjoy, just look at your families face's that is all you need.
> kadesma


If you are responding to me, I absolutely agree with you.  Most days I cook for one, and enjoy the chase almost as much as the preparation and tasting.  When I have guests, I start from scratch.  

IMO, one of the most thankless and difficult jobs around would be feeding a family, each with different tastes, different schedules, and on a budget, 7 days a week, and generally after a full day at another job.  I do appreciate the packaged and semi prepared stuff.


----------



## kadesma (Feb 17, 2010)

Bigjim68 said:


> If you are responding to me, I absolutely agree with you.  Most days I cook for one, and enjoy the chase almost as much as the preparation and tasting.  When I have guests, I start from scratch.
> 
> IMO, one of the most thankless and difficult jobs around would be feeding a family, each with different tastes, different schedules, and on a budget, 7 days a week, and generally after a full day at another job.  I do appreciate the packaged and semi prepared stuff.


Bigjim,
I wasn't  speaking to anyone inpaticular,just observing.Many times  these threads start out with an innocent question and then a tempest in a teapot develops..I think as people who enjoy food we should come together and enjoy what life has to offer and each other..My biggest joy is the grand children who come each Sunday for Ma's ( that's me) dinner..They all seem to just enjoy the meal and each other, the laughter that fills my home is priceless. I hope to see more of you and also that we can share cooking joys.
kadesma


----------



## jennyema (Feb 18, 2010)

Andy M. said:


> ARROW brand kirsch at the NH state liquor store.


 
I never think yo go up there as I dont live that close, but now you've given me a reason.  Thanks!


----------



## jennyema (Feb 18, 2010)

gabagoo said:


> PC brand makes a good packaged version... add a little wine and rub the pot with garlic. I have also tried doing it with the cheeses and kirsh and it is very expensive and very time consuming.
> Thepackages as said previous work and taste quite similar to the labourious task of gratingall that cheese.
> 
> I love chesse fondue but feel it is just so bad for you...lol


 
With all due respect, fondue is not at all time consuming.  The only thing that takes any time at all is grating or cubing the cheese.  Which can be done in a food processor in about 15 seconds.

I've tried the packages and IMO they are OK, but aren't even close to a real Swiss fondue, which is a beautiful thing.


----------



## Saphellae (Feb 18, 2010)

Each time I make a cheese fondue it ends up costing at least $20.00 for just the cheese.  Good cheese is SO expensive here!


----------



## velochic (Feb 23, 2010)

Saphellae said:


> Each time I make a cheese fondue it ends up costing at least $20.00 for just the cheese.  Good cheese is SO expensive here!



Here in the Midwest (US) I buy imported Swiss Emmenthaler for $7/lb. and Gruyère for $13/lb.  Since a single recipe calls for 1/2lb. of each, I only spend $10 for the cheese ever.  The wine, we have on-hand, but I don't use the kirsch.  The other ingredients are pennies.  We are able to make a really good, authentic fondue for about $15 when you include the wine.  It's too rich to eat very often, anyway, so it's not a budget-breaker, IMO.

(This doesn't include the crudités or bread or whatever you're dipping, but even those can be very inexpensive if you grow a garden and make your own bread.)


----------

